# Cheap fixie- suicide hub Q's



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

Not an mtb but- I've got an old already SS road bike which has just been dying to become a fixed gear. 

Since I'm cheap, I intend to build a classic ghetto fixie and convert the old freewheel hub to fixie by threading on a track cog (20T) and using a BB lockring (the classic Suicide Hub  ). I will secure the cog and lockring with red locktite. I will use the bike for around town and bike-path riding on rolling hills. I don't intend to get super-aggressive with skip-stops, skidding, and the like. At least not yet! I will definitely run a front brake and possibly a rear brake if needed.

Before I do this, I have a few questions:

1. Is the "suicide hub" a bad idea? It seems like it is most suicidal if you decide run it without brakes, which I will not. Only moderately suicidal with brakes.  

2. Will the lockring/locktite method work well, or will I be frustrated? Would JB weld work better?

3. Will the cog spin off? My trusted LBS mechanic says it probably will. I say it may not. He gave me the parts anyway (still waiting on the 20T cog), with the disclaimer that he doesn't know me and never saw me.

4. How freakin' tight do you have to make these things to avoid any of the above?

Thanks as always.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Maybe, see #4
4. Freakin' tight, look up "rotafixing."


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm 6'5" and 240lbs. 

I've successfully run what you're thinking only using blue Loktite and have never had one problem. Get the cog on there TIGHT (front wheel against wall, hard on pedals....then go ride a steep hill, mashing the pedals but NO brakes or backpedalling!). Let the blue stuff cure for at least 24 hours, and blue the BB lockring on tight. 

I've had to resort to a six foot plus cheater bar to get the cog back off.


----------



## FlatFender (Aug 28, 2006)

im 6'3 260
Ive got a suicide hub, I used JB Weld to put on the cog. It wont come off. I skid all the time. Its a lot of fun having a Fixed MTB to ride on campus, and I run 2 brakes.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

No experience with the suicide hub, but last weekend I spent five minutes throwing all of my 250+ lbs. on the cranks before I could get my well-greased cog (sans lockring, of course) to come off a hub. This was with less than 500 km/two months on the cog. Those things thread on tight!


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

FlatFender said:


> im 6'3 260
> Ive got a suicide hub, I used JB Weld to put on the cog.


By this you mean you used it on the threads- like loctite? I might do this. Its a cheap old hub and I don't care if the cog never comes off.


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*you have the scenario partially right...*



Adirondack Blues said:


> Not an mtb but- I've got an old already SS road bike which has just been dying to become a fixed gear.
> 
> Since I'm cheap, I intend to build a classic ghetto fixie and convert the old freewheel hub to fixie by threading on a track cog (20T) and using a BB lockring (the classic Suicide Hub  ). I will secure the cog and lockring with red locktite. I will use the bike for around town and bike-path riding on rolling hills. I don't intend to get super-aggressive with skip-stops, skidding, and the like. At least not yet! I will definitely run a front brake and possibly a rear brake if needed.
> 
> ...


----------

